# How Hives Collapse: Allee Effects, Ecological Resilience, and the Honey Bee



## M&M (May 8, 2016)

Thank you. Very interesting publication!
Question to Brian Dennis and William P. Kemp: would the Department of Agriculture be interested in automated pollen identification (pattern recognition) in honey?
There are big databases of pollen images available. I specialize in image pattern recognition (traklogik.com) and would love to cooperate on identifying pollen in honey.
Such application can help validate honey origin. Also, people allergic to particular pollen can use honey with such pollen as "vaccination". It is an approved method to help allergies.
Thank you, Marina Murzina


----------

